# June7, 2011



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Hot and humid last night. Fished alone and
bugs were pretty bad.










Snapped a pic of this flathead on the deck before coming
in this morning.






Video is shaky. Video with one hand and release with the other.

Still looking for big fish.


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice fish again man


----------



## Hughett (Apr 21, 2011)

Very nice!!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome catch, keep'em coming Robby!


----------



## jparrish (Jun 15, 2011)

That is a nice sized fish. What were you using for bait?


----------

